# Light Bindings?



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

So I am def. going with Rome's again.. I have had them for many years and i love em..

Now to choose between the targa or the 390 boss.

Targas color sure would look sick with my board. Howerver I don't care about that

Im looking for the lighter one.
The highback on the Boss i like
The adjustable stiffness of the Targas i like

Who knew this would be such a difficult decision


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> As some may know the Evo-R is a pretty heavy board.


ORLY? Prove it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Prove it? Go pick one up and feel it. It is also even heavier with my old targas on it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's not as heavy as you think... Old NS sticks used to be heavy but now they're pretty much running neck and neck with all other reputable companies boards.

And man, I don't understand why some people freak out so much on weight... Why not get whatever you want and build up your muscles to compensate for whatever weight you may add? 

If you like Targas, get some friggin Targas... Don't steer away from it just because it's a tiny bit heavier then another binding. 

Boggles me that some people whine about a board being a little bit to long also... Adapt


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> And man, I don't understand why some people freak out so much on weight... Why not get whatever you want and build up your muscles to compensate for whatever weight you may add?


THIS!

We're usually talking a matter of ounces here. That shit ain't gonna make a bit of difference except between your ears.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're soo worried about weight, poop before you take the lift.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Now there's the ultimate solution to your weight issue! Love it


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> Prove it? Go pick one up and feel it. It is also even heavier with my old targas on it.


Hey genius, I owned an Evo last season, as well as a dozen other boards from NS, Bataleon, Nitro, etc... Just picking it up by hand, it's hardly heavier than other boards in the same size. A tiny bit, but not enough to effect my riding in any way. You're acting like it's pounds heavier, when it's really just ounces.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you're looking for a really light park binding get the Ride Contraband. Otherwise stick with what you know you'll like.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would suggest the 390 Boss for the Evo, Targas are going to be too stiff for park.

Hey, it may be a couple ounces heavier then everything else, but it will take the beating Way better then anything else. NS sticks are built like tanks. Broken board vs 6 ounces.... Hmmm


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

im just debating between the 390 bosses or the targas... i never rode 390's but i heard the stiffened up a little. i love rome and dont see my self going with another company


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Come on guys, I think you're being a little harsh on NYC. He's not really complaining about the board. He just doesn't want to add more weight to a board that is already on the heavier side. Ounces or not, I completely understand when someone doesn't want to add more weight than needed. Boots, bindings, and board can become heavy enough to really notice. I had a pair of bindings in 2008 that were friggen bricks. They are heavier than some boards out there. I haven't even attempted to sell them because I don't want to stick some poor schmuck with these heavy bindings.

So yea, I'm sure this is an issue of adding more weight when he doesn't need to. Can't knock him for that.

By the way, this is the same concept as when you are lifting weights. I can bench 100lbs and add 45lbs easy. But adding just 5lbs to 145lbs is not as easy. It's the total weight you have to look at, not just the snowboard. Adding that little weight (bindings) can make those ounces of difference noticeable.

The Burton Vapor is noticeably lighter than a shit ton of boards. Does that mean I can't ride on a heavy board? Not at all. Just means I prefer lighter so if I can shed a few ounces I will. It does make maneuvering easier when you are on lighter equipment. Straight maching down runs.... now I actually prefer weight here so I can go faster.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Come on guys, I think you're being a little harsh on NYC. He's not really complaining about the board. He just doesn't want to add more weight to a board that is already on the heavier side. Ounces or not, I completely understand when someone doesn't want to add more weight than needed. Boots, bindings, and board can become heavy enough to really notice. I had a pair of bindings in 2008 that were friggen bricks. They are heavier than some boards out there. I haven't even attempted to sell them because I don't want to stick some poor schmuck with these heavy bindings.
> 
> So yea, I'm sure this is an issue of adding more weight when he doesn't need to. Can't knock him for that.
> 
> ...


yea but its like those guys who take out all the stuff in their car to make it lighter. Its like dude you could shave more weight off your fat ass, is it worth sweating your balls off cause you took out the A/C for 3 lbs.

plus its more then weight that has to deal with any of the aspects of the ride. Shape and materials has waaayyy more then weight does.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, that car analogy doesn't really work. With racing cars, those few pounds for each thing you shave off as a total greatly affects your speed. Those people don't just take out the AC unit... they shave off everything else they can so that 3lbs is added to the rest of what they shaved off. The biggest weight reducer here is the hood of the car. They trade that for a carbon fiber hood.

That analogy fails in that it takes immense work, or as you put it, "sweating your balls off". NYC's situation takes no more than a mere decision as to which binding to purchase. No hard work there.

As I've already said though, sure, all of us here can probably shred in heavy gear. It's not like heavy gear is going to prevent us from snowboarding. It's just that there are options to ride in lighter equipment so why not do that?

If weight isn't a big issue to you, then can you buy my Flow Pro FS bindings? I'll sell it real cheap. $50. Rode only about 10 times (I'm rounding up here).


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Actually, that car analogy doesn't really work. With racing cars, those few pounds for each thing you shave off as a total greatly affects your speed. Those people don't just take out the AC unit... they shave off everything else they can so that 3lbs is added to the rest of what they shaved off. The biggest weight reducer here is the hood of the car. They trade that for a carbon fiber hood.
> 
> That analogy fails in that it takes immense work, or as you put it, "sweating your balls off". NYC's situation takes no more than a mere decision as to which binding to purchase. No hard work there.
> 
> ...


ok ok no need to be soo picky lol. its just the weight of bindings comes soo close to each other. Now the differences are mostly in what features they offer.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> ok ok no need to be soo picky lol. its just the weight of bindings comes soo close to each other. Now the differences are mostly in what features they offer.


Not picky. I just love to debate for whatever reason. Besides, there's no snow yet and this sort of, but not at all fills that void 

Seriously, buy my bindings then! They are tanks.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Not picky. I just love to debate for whatever reason. Besides, there's no snow yet and this sort of, but not at all fills that void
> 
> Seriously, buy my bindings then! They are tanks.


can't say as I blame ya, I'm getting real antsy too lol. ski and snowboard show next week will really set it off though


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> ok ok no need to be soo picky lol. its just the weight of bindings comes soo close to each other. Now the differences are mostly in what features they offer.


you'd be surprised how light some bindings are vs how heavy some are. the difference is _definitely_ noticeable and if you say otherwise i have a hard time believing you're a snowboarder...either that or you've been riding one pair of bindings your whole life


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

j.gnar said:


> you'd be surprised how light some bindings are vs how heavy some are. the difference is _definitely_ noticeable and if you say otherwise i have a hard time believing you're a snowboarder...either that or you've been riding one pair of bindings your whole life


well it depends really, I just saw a thread comparing weights on some of the new bindings from rome and union and k2 and there difference is ounces.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23954-review-2010-flux-super-titan-bindings.html

I was almost swayed away from buying Targas because they were so "heavy", then I saw that someone posted this. Sure there are exceptions, but the vast majority of what's out there falls within a pretty tight range, and what you may think is heavy may really not be.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mwl001 said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23954-review-2010-flux-super-titan-bindings.html
> 
> I was almost swayed away from buying Targas because they were so "heavy", then I saw that someone posted this. Sure there are exceptions, but the vast majority of what's out there falls within a pretty tight range, and what you may think is heavy may really not be.


well said. weight and stiffness fall into the same category. take one from each end of the spectrum and you will probably notice a difference. take 2 from the middle and you will never be able to tell.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've noticed Ride bindings are very light.


----------



## emagen (Mar 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> *Actually, that car analogy doesn't really work. With racing cars, those few pounds for each thing you shave off as a total greatly affects your speed. Those people don't just take out the AC unit... they shave off everything else they can so that 3lbs is added to the rest of what they shaved off. The biggest weight reducer here is the hood of the car. They trade that for a carbon fiber hood.*
> 
> That analogy fails in that it takes immense work, or as you put it, "sweating your balls off". NYC's situation takes no more than a mere decision as to which binding to purchase. No hard work there.
> 
> ...


Actually, the AC unit is more like 15lbs. And they don't take it out just for weight reduction, but rather that it is power robbing. You sacrifice HP for the convenience of AC. Same applies to power steering.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

emagen said:


> Actually, the AC unit is more like 15lbs. And they don't take it out just for weight reduction, but rather that it is power robbing. You sacrifice HP for the convenience of AC. Same applies to power steering.


Yea, I don't doubt the AC unit weighs more than 3lbs, but that's the number that was thrown out here.

Also, AC units only rob power when it is running. So no, that's not the reason why they take it out. If it was only for that reason, then they would leave it in, but leave it off.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> you'd be surprised how light some bindings are vs how heavy some are. the difference is _definitely_ noticeable and if you say otherwise i have a hard time believing you're a snowboarder...either that or you've been riding one pair of bindings your whole life


Leo you get what im saying. I think i did not clearly explain the initial question. 

I just asked about the weight of the bindings because I have an old pair of Targs i cant remember the year but i would say 2007 or 8 maybe im not sure.. 

The evo is not a abnormally heavy board. however when i mount these bindings the weight is def. noticeable. I was just asking a very general question. It does not have to do with speed or my strength to use a heavy board (that was an awkward comment)

I love my old rome targa's but the downside was they were heavy. I brought this question up initially because I never rode the 390's or picked a pair up so I don't have anything to compare the targas to..

I am not a park rat so i think i may go with the Targas because of how adjustable they are. but the Boss 390's are so tempting. the reviews i have read say they are stiffer then previous years and can be used all mountain.. I am more of a all mountain free rider who hits up the park but I love to ride all mountain and find natural features to do tricks off of. 

Now im just rambling on bc I'm just getting soooooo ansy for snowboarding and spend hours just looking at gear and stuff lol... Sorry to start this debate but if you have any good info or questions shoot me a prvt msg. Thanks guys!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I was gonna link the weights from my review, but you guys took care of that


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> I was gonna link the weights from my review, but you guys took care of that


I saw it thanks for the info!

I emailed Rome to ask a question and it seems as if the weight is down this year he emailed me back saying..
"I weighed a pair of new 390's and they're 1.9 pounds each. The new
Targas weigh something like 2 pounds exactly. So they are super similar in weight. You definitely wouldn't notice a difference."

I think im going to pull the trigger on these bindings. Now the tough part is deciding a color lol..

I wish they had the same color as the black targas. They would look sweet on my Evo-r (black and purple)

Decisions decisions lol


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry to steer the whole thread off topic with the AC thing, my bad.

But anyway I bought some 390 bosses this year and still waiting for mine


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Jud_X said:


> sorry to steer the whole thread off topic with the AC thing, my bad.
> 
> But anyway I bought some 390 bosses this year and still waiting for mine


which color? because there is a back order on the all black ones


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> which color? because there is a back order on the all black ones


i grabbed black and white, but i'm also in canada so you never know if they're on back order here


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2011

Or are you looking for all black? I personally think these are sicker. I believe only one is a half color though. I've seen picks of the blue/white ones and only one of them are half colors.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2011
> 
> Or are you looking for all black? I personally think these are sicker. I believe only one is a half color though. I've seen picks of the blue/white ones and only one of them are half colors.


You are correct sir. The ones that are black and white as well as the blue and white only one binding is half colour.

As well the cant bed adjusters are ALL black, even the ones with the Blue/White.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Still trying to make more gift certs from work to buy those suckers. Ha, I'm about to just spend the dough to buy them. I'm so stoked to get those bindings.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Still trying to make more gift certs from work to buy those suckers. Ha, I'm about to just spend the dough to buy them. I'm so stoked to get those bindings.


Dude I can't wait for mine to come in, Imma spend like 2 hours getting them set up just perfect .
I'm thinking about just jumping in and trying out a 2 degree cant and see what it feels like.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> Dude I can't wait for mine to come in, Imma spend like 2 hours getting them set up just perfect .
> I'm thinking about just jumping in and trying out a 2 degree cant and see what it feels like.


I'm doing the same, except I'm starting on the 3 cant lol. Going to be some carpet sessions in my near future. Nothing a little wax won't take care of afterward though.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> I'm doing the same, except I'm starting on the 3 cant lol. Going to be some carpet sessions in my near future. Nothing a little wax won't take care of afterward though.


haha makes me wish i had carpeting in my house


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Great to hear you guys pulled the trigger!
I think i am leaning away from the bosses and over to the targas..


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> Great to hear you guys pulled the trigger!
> I think i am leaning away from the bosses and over to the targas..


if u can go to a shop and play with both to get a feel for em.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

If you still are open to veering away from Rome, you should try the Union Contact Pro. Went riding and jibbing with it yesterday. Ridiculously light and you dont need a weighing machine to tell you. Just carry them in your hand. VERY noticeable difference carrying that and the Force. MUCH lighter than my Titan RKs. Almost feels like binding isnt there. Flex is pretty middle of the road. But its so damn light...


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Contrabands are the lightest bindings you can get I believe. Either way like the others said weight really shouldn't be that much of an issue...

However I disagree with people saying NS's aren't heavy, I have like 10 boards in my house. The NS I have is by far the heaviest, and that's not even counting all the boards I mess around with in shops. Perhaps they've gotten lighter for 011


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Method said:


> Contrabands are the lightest bindings you can get I believe. Either way like the others said weight really shouldn't be that much of an issue...
> 
> However I disagree with people saying NS's aren't heavy, I have like 10 boards in my house. The NS I have is by far the heaviest, and that's not even counting all the boards I mess around with in shops. Perhaps they've gotten lighter for 011


I believe the Burton C60's are the lightest bindings. Overpriced though.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Leo said:


> I believe the Burton C60's are the lightest bindings. Overpriced though.


It's possible, I'm sure theirs others.contra are definitely one of the lightest however, at least from what I read when I was thinking of buying them.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> I believe the Burton C60's are the lightest bindings. Overpriced though.


what about the union force mc?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honestly my vote for lightest might go to Union Flites or Salomon Arcades. The Super expensive ones usually are also very stiff making them a little heavier by default.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wtf unions without magnesium up the ass?! nowai!!!1!

but isn't magnesium was 4 times as strong with only half the weight of aluminum :cheeky4:, shouldn't that be on the *FUCKING LIGHT* bindings? and what about the steel mounting hardware instead of their light aluminum screws?

maybe i'm finding this too hilarious.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

No fault in digging lightweight gear. Ha, I've contacted a ton of companies trying to get numbers on the bindings. Some people care about weight (even slight differences) some don't. I'm not a naturally big guy so all the weight I can shave off the better for my situation. I used to ride a noticeably heavy setup and after switching to some lighter materials, I'm always looking to shave weight. I do a lot of backcountry hiking with extra gear so saving weight in every possible place is nice for me and makes a very big difference in how long I can stay out.

However NYC, I got a different number from Rome when I contacted them, they said it was 2.3 per Targa with baseplate and mounting hardware. Ha, I'd love to just have all the bindings at my disposal to weigh them myself since we received different numbers (maybe my answer was going off last years?). Only other two bindings I got numbers back on so far are below... I was also curious about the Flux SF45's. Guessing they are around 2.4 per binding. Weight might not be an issue to most, but for us lightweights... every ounce does actually make a difference. And I definitely feel it at the end of a long day of riding/hiking. And don't tell me to workout, I strength train five times a week with heavy weight..... ya bastards .


Union Forces SL - 3.97 lbs total (binding, plate, hardware)
Union Forces - 4.39 lbs 
Rome Targas - 4.00 or 4.60??


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> wtf unions without magnesium up the ass?! nowai!!!1!
> 
> but isn't magnesium was 4 times as strong with only half the weight of aluminum :cheeky4:, shouldn't that be on the *FUCKING LIGHT* bindings? and what about the steel mounting hardware instead of their light aluminum screws?
> 
> maybe i'm finding this too hilarious.


um, what?:dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> um, what?:dunno:


union claims that their magnesium is lighter and stronger than aluminum

aluminum is lighter than steel


Union *F*ucking*LITE* uses aluminum and steel


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> union claims that their magnesium is lighter and stronger than aluminum
> 
> aluminum is lighter than steel
> 
> ...


 magnesium _is_ both lighter _and_ stonger than aluminum, thats a fact.
it is far less susceptible to fatigue cracking as well....the only downside is that it costs more


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you're not exactly getting it, are you?

why does Union's FuckingLITE model use the "heavy" materials?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> you're not exactly getting it, are you?
> 
> why does Union's FuckingLITE model use the "heavy" materials?


hahah my bad dude, i didnt really understand what you were saying originally. union doesnt claim the Flight as their lightest, Nivek is way off


----------

